# From our local chippy



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

I assume it's because I'm a regular customer, but each year our local chippy gives me a calendar with the last order before New Year. I have always been taken by the stylised art on these, and I just thought that as it's such a nice piccy, I'd share it with you all.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't know what a "chippy" is, but that pic is gorgeous.  I love the colors.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson (Jan 2, 2011)

JeanneM said:


> I don't know what a "chippy" is, but that pic is gorgeous. I love the colors.


It's brit slang for Chip Shop or Fish and Chip Shop. 









Although judging by the Calendar I'm guessing Jumbojhonny's chippy is a Chinese takeaway.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

That looks yummy! Thanks for helping out a Yank.


----------



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

I often forget some things don't travel well. Yes, it is not only a chippy, but a Chinese chippy, and yes, the design and the colours are great.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

It's fun to learn slang from other countries. Here is a definition of chippy from my computer's dictionary. Number 1 is the only one I knew until now.

chippy |ˈCHipē| informal
noun(also chippie ) ( pl. chippies )
1 a promiscuous young woman, esp. a prostitute.
2 Brit.a fish-and-chip shop.
3 Brit.a carpenter.


----------



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

Odd eh? I didn't know the first one at all.


----------

